# Using a tile sponge



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

just finished a $25000 job, acid washjed this morning, 4 different colored brick were used.
flemish bond, and no angle irons over windows and doors. The architects ask for a rough joint (I was against)
19ft. long openings with the brick reentering in a foot from exterior wall.
curved brick walls along with 45 degree cuts, a little bit of everything
I am delighted with the final result,


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

overhangs and seeing no visible iron holding up a wall is my specialty.
and all my work(here) i drag across a wet sponge after i have brushed, then acid wash.
only me touches my work.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

This reminds me of the first time I did tilework. I did about 600 SqFt in our kitchen/entry, and I was on my knees bagging the joints. My brother walked in said, "What the F$# are you doing?". He then dumped my wheel barrow of mud over and sponge floated the whole floor in in about half the time it had taken me to do 20 SqFt.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

posted picts here TILE SPONGED BRICK


----------

